# Leg falling asleep while paddling



## Tony Giacone (Sep 4, 2004)

I have the same thing happen with the same leg. A lot of it has to with how tight you like to be in your boat and I cram myself in there. The best solution I have come up with is to stretching as much as possible. Before you get on the water and after and eveing when you not boating.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

I too get this, same leg as well, as the gentlemen previously mentioned stretch before, I just dont tighten my lft side as much as the right, I learned to also get in my boat as much as possible this will help.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Outfitting*

It could be one of two things. Your Outfitting is too tight, which restricts blood flow or it may compress nerve endings. Or, your not flexible enough to sit in the position for very long.

To fix it. Do yoga! And raise your hip pads or thin them out. You do not want your hip pads to be squeezing in on your hips. You need them to hold you down on to the seat, but not to squeeze in on you.

Stop by a boat shop and have them check your outfitting while your on your way to Yoga class.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

yeah i notice the same problem when i've eaten too many wings and my ass and hips grow - just thin out or remove hip pads and you'll be golden


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Don! 

whats up? where are you at? 

Ken


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Kendo*

What's up Ken. Just working my butt off right now. I have a hall pass for the weekend so I'm heading to Rincon to chase some bubbles. I haven't been boaing much for the last couple of years. As soon as the kiddos get a little older I'll get back after it again. Missed you guys up at Lyons this year. I was at LOG on Sunday.

Peace. Say hey to Roberto!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'll try doing the stretching but for those of you that say my oufitting maybe to tight I'm Pretty sure thats not it because i used to be in a boat that my hips didn't even touch the pads but it still happened so I guess I'll try doing the stretching.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Try not to overtighten your backband. Also strecth for about 20 minutes every day.





Mmcquillen said:


> Whenever i paddle my left leg falls asleep and its really starting to piss me off. I was wondering if anybody has suggestions on how to fix this. the thing is that only my left leg falls asleep and not my right, and it doesn't matter what boat I'm in it still happens. please comment!


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

Even if your hip pads are not tight, there could be issues with how you fit in your boat(s) that make your leg go to sleep. Part of the issue is that modern boats put you in a really weird knees-splayed position that is not natural for your body. The main culprits I've found are:

1. having the front edge of the seat sides press on the sides of your thighs because your knees are too far apart in the boat. This can be really subtle and gave me problems for years before I figured out exactly what the problem was.

2. having the front edge of the ass portion of the seat press into the backs of your thighs because your knees are too low in your boat.

The solution is often to figure out a way to build up foam that keeps your knees in and up. Not only does this relieve the pressure points that can cut off circulation, it also puts you in a more natural sitting position and can relieve a lot of other weird muscle tightness from paddling, as well as being way better for your low back/SI joint.

There's a tutorial on how to build knee blocks on our website if you scroll to the 4th item from the bottom. These will keep your knees up, and you can probably figure out how to modify them to keep your knees in as well if you're a little creative with the foam and glue.

www.RiverGypsies.com

Of course some stretching or yoga is a great idea too, because sometimes it's tight muscles and not just your seat restricting blood flow when you get in your boating position. We have a DVD for that action:

www.yoga-ventures.com

Good luck getting comfy in your boats!

Leland


----------

